# Miniteich im Whiskeyfass -was mache ich falsch?



## kscpebbles (11. Aug. 2011)

Hallo,

diesen Sommer war es nun endlich soweit. Ein schönes halbiertes Whiskeyfass wurde gekauft und auf unserem Balkon aufgestellt.
Ich hatte mich schon ein wenig belesen und deshalb das ganze Fass mit teichfolie ausgeschlagen, damit es nicht so stinkt...
Die Pflanzen habe ich in ein Gemisch uas Sand und Kies gesetzt. 
Alles schön mit unterschiedlichen Höhen, in der Mitte einen kleinen Sprudler...
Aber irgendwas läuft schief..
Das ganze System stinkt wie braggiges Wasser... So in etwa wie altes abgestandens Wasser in der Blumenvase..Es hat auch diese eklig grünbraune Farbe...
Ich habe keinen Schlick am Boden, es kann auch kaum was von oben reinfallen, das Fass hat in seiner Ecke nur abends für ca 2 Stunden Sonne, da ist selbige aber auch schon am untergehen, also zu warm wird das gute Stück siche nicht.
Fehlt Sauerstoff?
Was soll ich machen?
Mittlerweile stinken auch meine Pflanzenkörbe.. Ich könnt echt heulen... 

Verzweifelet Grüße

Sabl

P.S. Die Pflanzen gedeihen übriges trotzdem prima...


----------



## karsten. (12. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Miniteich im Whiskeyfass -was mache ich falsch?*

Hallo

ich verzichte mal auf den billigen Witz der sich (für mich) aus der Fragestellung ergibt 
aber es fällt schwer 




> Das ganze System stinkt wie braggiges Wasser... So in etwa wie altes abgestandens Wasser in der Blumenvase.



und genau das ist es auch 

ein funktionierendes 





> System


 in der Bauform zu erstellen ist 
hohe Schule 
man muss es mit allem technischen Know How einrichten wie ein Aquarium
ein Sprudler ein paar Pflanzen ¿ (Ironie) und (möglicherweise) ungeeignetes Substrat 
das wird nix. 

Beispiele für funktionierende Miniteiche haben wir hier eine ganze Abteilung gewidmet


um aus kleinen "Teichen"  stabil laufende Systeme zu machen ist viel schwerer als bei "Richtigen Teichen " 


mfG


----------



## ina1912 (12. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Miniteich im Whiskeyfass -was mache ich falsch?*

hallo sabl!

wenn wasser in der blumenvase stinkt, dann wegen abgestorbener verrottender pflanzenteile. wie sehen denn deine pflanzen aus? sind sie gut angegangen oder sind sie am eingehen? ich meine, um ein gleichgewicht zu erzeugen, müssen sie wachsen und ihre funktion aufnehmen. reichen ihnen dafür die zwei stunden abendsonne?
lg ina


----------



## kscpebbles (12. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Miniteich im Whiskeyfass -was mache ich falsch?*

Hallo,
ja die Pflanzen sind super angewachsen, denen macht das ganze wohl nix aus! 

Karsten: Ich hab doch schon extra ein Sand-Kies Gemisch genommen, wie in einem Forum zu lesen war! Keine Teicherde! Was würdest Du denn empfehlen?
Und: nein es reicht ja nicht nach Whiskey, ist doch Teichfolie drinne! Das Wasser hat zum Fass gar keine Kontakt!

Ina: ich hab am Boden keinen Schmodder. also auch keine abgestorbenen Pflanzenreste... 
Hatte den Teich extra ins Eck gerückt, damit er nicht zuviel Sonne abbekommt und nicht anfängt zu stinken.. Menno...

Was mach ich denn jetzt???

LG


----------



## Limnos (12. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Miniteich im Whiskeyfass -was mache ich falsch?*

Hi

Ein Teich in einem Fass (ein halbes oder ein ganzes?) hat wegen der steilen undurchsichtigen Wände viel schlechtere Lichtverhältnisse im Wasser, vor allem, wenn es auch noch auf einem Balkon steht, der nur begrenzte Zeit Sonne hat. Da ist selbst ein Aquarium noch besser dran. Welche Pflanzen sind denn darin?
Der Geruch kommt wahrscheinlich von anaeroben Bakterien, die irgendwas zersetzen.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## karsten. (13. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Miniteich im Whiskeyfass -was mache ich falsch?*

eben

ich würde rein mineralische grobe Substrate 
Lavasplit z.B. (gibt es güstig als Streugut) oder Substrate aus dem Aquarienbereich

das würde ich ausgiebig spülen , stehen lassen wieder spülen 
die Pflanzen (von was sprechen wir denn ) schön ausputzen
für das Becken würde ich nur Regenwasser verwenden
und über einen Aquarienaußenfilter nachdenken

bei 123 für 20Taler

da  könnte man mir dem Wasserrücklauf noch ein bischen "rumspielen"


mfG


----------



## kscpebbles (13. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Miniteich im Whiskeyfass -was mache ich falsch?*

Hallo,
danke dass ihr mir helft!
Nur reinen Aquariumkies?
Ich hatte ja bereits Spielsand mit Aquariumkies gemischt genommen. Gestern beim Stöbern hier im Forum habe ich mehrfach Pflanzensubstrat wie zB Seramis gelesen...
Denkt ihr mehr Sonne wäre besser? Das ist kein Prob, ich muss ihn nur umstellen.. Kann ich ja machen wenn er eh leer ist... Ich hatte extra nach Lesem hier im Forum Halbschatten gewählt, damit ich keine Algen bekomme!
Die Namen der Pflanzen kenn ich leider nicht.. Habe ich von meinem Dad aus seinem großen Teich bekommen, aber wie gesagt die Pflanzen gedeihen prima! 
Karsten, ein kleiner Aquariumfilter hat doch aber auch nur so ein Plastikschwammteil, wie er auch an meinem Sprudler dran ist... Wo ist da der Unterschied? Also ich rede hier von den ganz normen kleinen Filtern.. ja der große unseres Riesenaquarium sit natürlich mit mehreren Schichten versehen...
Hier haben doch ganz viele ein Fass ohne Filter, sollte doch gehen.. ich denke mein Problem ist die Bepflanzung... 
Ich fahr nachher nochmal zum Baumarkt!
Nur was hol ich jetzt? Seramis oder reinen Kies??? 
LG
Sabl


----------



## niri (14. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Miniteich im Whiskeyfass -was mache ich falsch?*

Hallo Sabl,

in reinem Kies oder Seramis werden nur sehr wüchsige und robuste Pflanzen in einem Miniteich einigermaßen wachsen. Ich kann überhaupt nicht verstehen, warum dein Wasser, wie du schreibst, unangenehm riechend ist. Ich habe in den letzten 5 Jahren Miniteiche in allen möglichen Größen hier gehabt. Im Moment habe ich ein gutes Dutzend verschiedene Gefäße (von 30 bis 300 Liter), bepflanzt mit Seerosen und diversen Teich-und Wasserpflanzen und noch nie hat in diesen Gefäßen je etwas gestunken. Sie werden fast alle ohne Pumpe und Wasserbewegung, geschweige denn irgendwelche Filter betrieben. Meine Seerosen wachsen alle in Lehm/Sand Gemisch und bekommen alle reichlich Langzeitdünger. Nichtdestotrotz ist das Wasser in allen Gefäßen meistens klar oder nach Neubepflanzung mal leicht getrübt. Alle Gefäße haben mindestens 4-5 Stunden Sonne. Wenn ich Probleme in meinen Gefäßen habe, dann eher ab und zu mit Fadenalgen, sie halten sich aber sehr in Grenzen.

Mittlerweile bin ich dazu übergegangen als Pflanzsubstrat eine Mischung aus Lehm/Sand und etwas Seramis zu verwenden bei allen meiner Teichpflanzen, nicht nur bei Seerosen. Und ich kann absolut nicht sagen, dass ich dadurch mehr Probleme mit Algen hätte, eher umgekehrt. Die Pflanzen wachsen besser und die Algen bleiben aus. 

In diesem Sommer stand bei mir nach einem Umbau eine 150 Liter fassende Wanne einige Wochen mit Wasser gefüllt und ohne Pflanzen. Und prompt bekam sie grünes Wasser. Nach dem Einzug von einighen Wasserhyazinthen und 4 großen Krebsscheren hat sich das Wasser innerhalb von 10 Tagen völlig geklärt.

Am Anfang meiner Miniteichzeit habe ich auch reinen Aquarienkies als Pflanzsubstrat genommen, die Pflanzen wuchsen nicht gut darin. Ich nehme reinen Seramis als Pflanzsubstrat nur in Miniteichen, in welchen ich auch Seerosen habe, die reichlich gedüngt werden. Wüchsige Pflanzen wie Zyperngras (Zyperus longus) in Seramis gepflanzt sind dann praktisch wie kleine Pflanzenfilter, die Düngerreste aus dem Wasser entfernen, da sie in einem fast nährstofffreim Substrat wachsen und gezwungen sind ihre Nährstoffe im Wasser zu finden. Ob Seramis oder Aquarienkies, es ist fast egal, die Töpfe mit Seramis sind allerdings leichter . 

Ich würde an deiner Stelle nicht umpflanzen, wenn Pflanzen in dem vorhandenen Sand/Kiesgemisch gut wachsen.

Vielleicht ist etwas von außen in Deinen Faßteich reingefallen, ein kleines Tier, eine Nacktschnecke oder ähnliches. 

Mach doch einfach einige Male ein Teilwasserwechsel, setz Schwimmpflanzen ein und gönne deinem Teichlein etwas mehr Licht und Sonne. 4 Stunden können es ruhig sein.

LG
Ina


----------



## kscpebbles (15. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Miniteich im Whiskeyfass -was mache ich falsch?*

Hallo,

ich habe nun das ganze ausgeräumt, geschrubbt und alles in Kies eingepflanzt. Hoffe das wird so was.
Heute am zweiten Tag ist alles prima, Wasser ist klar und riecht nicht.
Ich habe die Pflanzen so gut es ging von der Erde befreit. 
Drückt mir die Daumen!
Grüße
Sabl


----------



## niri (16. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Miniteich im Whiskeyfass -was mache ich falsch?*

Hallo Sabl,

ich drücke dir natürlich die Daumen . Wegen dem unangenehmen Geruch. Da fällt mir ein, es könnte vielleicht auch am Sand liegen. Im Sand können leicht anaerobe Zonen entstehen und dann riecht es unangenehm. Allerdings meistens dann, wenn man z.B. Pflanzen umtopft. Dass das Wasser davon riecht, würde mich wundern.

Beim Kies hat man das Problem der anaeroben Zonen kaum, die Pflanzen werden aber sehr hungrig gehalten. 

LG
Ina


----------

